# wild pointer bootup problem



## mdg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm running 8.1 stable on an old presario 700z laptop.  

Have the following strange behavior: Exactly every other time that I bootup from my HD and from power down I get the message 
	
	



```
panic: zfree(0x14beaef0,48); wild pointer
```

This only seems to happen when I boot from my HD. I can repeatedly boot from a disk or floppy without this problem, but if I just booted from my HD and then do a power down and then try to boot from a disk or floppy, it will not boot and I have to power down again to reboot.

Any ideas as to what I can do to correct this problem.  My BIOS setup is very limited as to what I can set.

Mike


----------



## richardpl (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like bad memory in DMA that is why only power down works and reboot does not.


----------



## mdg (Dec 1, 2010)

Actually, reboot works. It is power down that gives the problem -  exactly
every other time.
Mike


----------

